# Stupid



## MUDHOLE KID (May 21, 2004)

Well I'm Not Fishing This Weekend. I Spent The Morning In Th Er At The Hospital.i Was Cutting Grass This Morning So I Could Fish A Tourney Tonight.well To May A Long Story Short ,the Belt Came Off The Motor Pulley And Stupid Boy Was Going To Put It Back On(with The Motor Running)which I've Done Several Times Lately.well Guess What,yeap The Belt Sucked Four Of My Fingers Between The Belt And The Pully.right Past The Belt Gaurd And All.it Cut 2 Fingers , Broke My Ring Finger, And Crushed My Pinky. I Get To Go Back And See An Orthopedic Monday.i Thank The Good Lord Above That It Wasn't Worse Than It Was.maybe I'll Get Back Out There Next Weekend.it's My Right Hand So That Makes It A Lil' Tough Too.i Preach Home Safety At Work All The Time.i Need To Practice More Fo What I Preach.tough Typing Too,so Bye For Now


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

*Kid.......*

Dang,man!!!!OWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!:ac550: 
Hope ya heal up quickly...........don't push it,though,bro.Keepin' them injuries clean is gonna be KEY.Might wanna try feeshin' wearin'
a rubber glove.........keep your head up,hoss!


----------



## OUTLAW (May 26, 2004)

OUCH! I'll keep my fingers crossed that you'll be able to cross yours soon, LOL (on what I said, not your accident, OUCH!)


----------



## WT427 (May 20, 2004)

Did this happen on "just another tequila sunrise?" :ac550:


----------



## gladlaxt (Jun 25, 2005)

whatever possessed you to replace that belt with the engine running,seems like that was just an accident waiting to happen?

Good luck with your recovery,I've done a couple of stupid things too one of them justed asked me if i wanted some more coffee,,,rotfflmfao


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

Ouch !!!


----------



## cookie (Oct 26, 2004)

sorry to hear that funny thing about the time i do something like that i think "you know you should do this " got to start listing to the voices in my head again. hahahaha go luck on recover and glad you didnt lose them


----------



## psalty (May 31, 2004)

Hangin there mudhole kid. Busted my fingers and hand before and suggest healin up good before pushing it too early.


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

Dang, KID... OUCH doesn't quite cover that kind of an oops... I pray your hand heals completely and quickly... I could almost feel the pain when I read the post... take care of yourself, Brother...

Tom


----------



## MUDHOLE KID (May 21, 2004)

Long Story Gladlaxt,and Thanks To The Rest Of You Fellers That Shows Concern.i Got One Thing To Say ."thank Goodness For Pain Killers".hey I'll Make It,and Yes, I've Learned A Very Important Lesson." Leave The Grass Cutting For The Wife And Just Go Fishing" Right?


----------



## gator (May 22, 2004)

Mudhole, you are a philosophical and wise man. Women never make mistakes like that. Actually, I would thing that the replacing the belt while the mower is running wouldn't be that big a deal as long as the blade wasn't engaged.


----------



## Trophycats (Jun 6, 2004)

Kid, sorry to hear about your mishap..trophycats


----------



## MUDHOLE KID (May 21, 2004)

I'm Sore As A Boil,but I Think I'm Gonna Try And Fish A Tourney This Weekend Here At Home.i've Got Another Tourney Tonight.we've Won The Last Couple We've Fished.i Hate To Say It ,but The One's We've Won Weren't Catfish Tourneys. I've Had A Blast Fishing These Trouneys ,but It Time To Hook Big Lips Again.hey Men I'm Just Rusty,i Ain't Rotten.i Hope To Be Posting Some Big Cat Pix Here Before Long. I Have To Admit Though,fishing To Different Styles Can Get A Little Tiresome


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Kind of reminds me of a friend who had a leaking radiator. He was having a hard time finding the leak so he gets the wife to rev up the engine (make more pressure in the radiator), sees the wet spot on the ratiator and has to touch it. Forgot about the fan and lost most of several fingers. He said the fan was spinning so fast when he looked, it was transparent. Knowing the victim, he probably had a six pack before looking at the car but he won't admit it..


----------



## MUDHOLE KID (May 21, 2004)

Dude!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!that Makes My Whole Arm Hurt.i've Made A New Rule Around The Mudhole Homestead,"if It's Running Leave It Alone". My Hands And Moving Parts Have A Bad History.


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

*Welcome back Trophycats*

Nice to see Warren posting...

Mudhole Kid... I stuck my hand into the propeller of a model airplane engine when I was about 15 years old. I still cringe when I think of it. I can't believe it didn't cut my fingers off... looking back on it... I suppose God does look after FOOLS (ME) and DRUNKS (ME AGAIN).

You know the Hawkeye household is wishing you a speedy and full recovery.


----------



## MUDHOLE KID (May 21, 2004)

Got That Right Hawkeye.i'm Doing Good Though.no Nerve Damage That We Know Of.just To Broke With A Crewed Up Ring Finger.god Is Good! I Don't Think I'll Try This Again.yeah I Was Glad To See T-cat Come In And Give Us A Shout Out.


----------



## hillbillyangler (Nov 6, 2004)

Sorry to hear about your miss hap hoss!


----------



## mudd_catt (May 22, 2004)

Sorry to hear about the accident Mudhole. But ain't that a kinda drastic way to get out of having to cut the grass?


----------

